

ASK HN : Learn to write my own .vimrc configuration - hhimanshu

- I have been using vim for a sometime and haven't had used ~/.vimrc for configurations<p>- I see many code samples on Github, but don't actually understand where they came from and what they mean<p>- I want to start all fresh and understand them, write my own .vimrc configuration and extend it<p>- Please tell me where shall I start
======
russfrank
<http://vimbits.com/>

<http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Vim_Tips_Wiki>

Your .vimrc is essentially just going to be a collection of snippets that
you've found that seem to do some good. Many of mine have been taken from
other people's dotfiles, from dotfile projects such as

<http://skwp.github.com/dotfiles/#section-13-1>

and from the sites above. Take a look at the .vimrc of people you might know
on github, for example. Here's mine, it's fairly well commented:

<https://github.com/russfrank/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc>

